# [Review] "Preiswert vs. Billig" - Vier Netzteile bis 45 Euro im Test!



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*"Preiswert vs. Billig" - Vier Netzteile bis 45 Euro im Test!*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In diesem Review habe ich vier interessante Netzteile in einer Preisspanne von 21 bis 45 Euro versammelt. Muss es immer ein teurer Markenhersteller sein oder reicht auch das deutlich günstigere Produkt von unbekannten Herstellern? Vorhang auf!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*I. Cooler Master G450M
II. MS-Tech Value 550W CM
III. Enermax Triathlor Bulk 300W
IV. Xilence Redwing 350W*​
*3. Äußeres*
*4. Kabelausstattung*
*5. Die Technik im Detail*
*I. Cooler Master G450M
II. MS-Tech Value 550W CM
III. Enermax Triathlor Bulk 300W
IV. Xilence Redwing 350W*​*6. Testumgebung*
*7. Effizienz*
*9. Spannungsregulation*
*9. Lautstärke*
*10. Fazit / Kaufempfehlung*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Vor etwas mehr als einem Monat habe ich euch nach Vorschlägen zu einem Netzteiltest mit günstigen Netzteilen gebeten. Den Thread findet ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/335216-netzteiltests-vorschlaege.html
Neben bekannten Chinaböllern wurden auch "ernsthafte" Netzteile gefordert. Ich habe daraufhin meine Herstellerkontakte befragt und bin bei Cooler Master und Enermax fündig geworden. Von Cooler Master stammt der teuerste Testkandidat in diesem Roundup, ein G450M, welches aktuell für etwa 45 Euro angeboten wird. Deutlich anders kommt der Testkandidat von Enermax daher. Das Triathlor 300W Bulk ist nicht nur deutlich kleiner, sondern auch günstiger als das Netzteil von Cooler Master. Das Triathlor wird aktuell für etwa 37 Euro angeboten.

Durch Zufall bin ich mit dem Forenmitglied sani1008 in Kontakt gekommen, welcher eine größere Menge an neuen und unbenutzten Netzteilen besitzt und mir anbot, ein paar davon zu testen. Dieses Angebot habe ich gerne angenommen und möchte mich ganz herzlich bei ihm bedanken 

Zu den Markenprodukten habe ich mir passende Gegenspieler heraus gesucht. Den Anfang macht das MS-Tech Value Edition 550W CM, welches genau wie das G450M von Cooler Master ein modulares Kabelmanagement besitzt. Für einen Preis von nur 28 Euro verspricht der Hersteller sogar 100 Watt mehr als Cooler Master, bahnt sich hier ein Preis-Leistungstipp an?

Der Gegenspieler zum Enermax Triathlor Bulk ist das nur 21 Euro teure Xilence Redwing 350W. Dieses ist nicht nur günstiger, es soll auch 50 Watt mehr leisten als das Markenprodukt.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Netzteile im direkten Vergleich schlagen!​
*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Cooler Master für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des G450M bedanken. Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei Enermax für die schnelle Bereitstellung des Triathlor 300W Bulk bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Bevor wir uns die Testkandidaten im Detail anschauen, verschaffen wir uns erstmal einen allgemeinen Überblick:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf das MS-Tech Value bleiben alle Netzteile sehr kurz und sollten keine Platzprobleme im Gehäuse des Anwenders hervorrufen. MS-Tech kompensiert die etwas größere Außenlänge des Netzteils mit einem größeren 140 mm Lüfter, alle anderen Testkandidaten müssen mit einem 120 mm Lüfter auskommen. Die günstigen Netzteile sind mit deutlich höheren Wattzahlen angegeben als die teureren Markenprodukte. Schaut man sich aber die maximale Belastbarkeit auf den 12 Volt Rails an, sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Während Xilence überhaupt keine Angaben über die Belastbarkeit macht, schmilzt der Vorsprung des MS-Tech Value gegenüber dem G450M von Cooler Master auf nur noch 12 Watt.

Interessant sind die angaben der Rails. Während Enermax und Cooler Master auf Single-Rail Designs setzen, verfügen die günstigen Netzteile über zwei Rails. Das diese Angaben nicht immer stimmen müssen, kläre ich bei der technischen Untersuchung der Netzteile. Beide Markenhersteller verfügen über 80 Plus Bronze Einstufungen, die günstigen Produkte besitzen diese Einstufung nicht. Zumindest MS-Tech verspricht trotzdem einen Wirkungsgrad von über 80%, das werde ich mir natürlich noch genauer anschauen.

Interessant sind die Garantielaufzeiten, Enermax gibt eine gute Garantielänge von drei Jahren, die 5 Jahre Garantie von Cooler Master sind geradezu luxuriös. Zu den Garantieangaben von Xilence und MS-Tech habe ich nichts gefunden, hierbei läuft die Reklamation eines defekten Netzteils über den Händler. Überzeugen können die günstigen Netzteile beim Preis, diese liegen weit unter den Markenprodukten. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum diese Netzteile so erfolgreich sind, das MS-Tech gehört beispielsweise bei Mindfactory zu den meistverkauften Netzteilen überhaupt.

Bevor wir uns die Netzteile im Detail ansehen, gebe ich eine Übersicht über die Schutzschaltungen, so muss ich diese nicht jedes mal auflisten:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz
SIP = Spannungsstoss & Einschaltstromschutz
NLO = Niedriglastoperation
BOP = Spannungsabfallschutz​*I. Cooler Master G450M*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir nun mit dem Netzteil von Cooler Master. Dieses wird in einem schlichten Karton ausgeliefert, welcher unter anderem mit einigen interessanten Details aufwarten kann:
Modulares Kabelmanagement
Haswell Support
80 Plus Bronze Zertifizierung
DC-to-DC
5 Jahre Garantie

Insbesondere der Punkt DC-to-DC ist für ein Netzteil in dieser Preisklasse eine Sensation, wir dürften also eine sehr gute Spannungsstabilität unter Last erwarten können.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Seite der Produktverpackung befindet sich eine übersichtliche Tabelle über alle technischen Daten. Zu den Kabeln kommen wir gleich noch, interessant ist aber die Auflistung an Schutzschaltungen: OVP, UVP, OPP, OTP, OCP, SCP
An dieser Stelle gibt es nichts zu meckern, die Ausstattung ist vorbildlich. Schauen wir uns einmal den Aufkleber des Netzteils an:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den 450 Watt bleiben noch 408 Watt oder 90,7% der Gesamtleistung des Netzteils auf der 12V Rail übrig. Trotz Single-Rail Designs sollten die 34 Ampere niemanden in Aufregung versetzen, zusammen mit den vielen Schutzschaltungen ist dies als völlig problemlos einzustufen. Das G450M kann auch mit einer Eingangsspannung von 115V betrieben werden, was eine Grundvoraussetzung für die 80 Plus-Einstufung ist. Unser Testkandidat erreicht die Einstufung von 80 Plus Bronze.​*II. MS-Tech Value 550W CM*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das MS-Tech Value wird in einem kompakten Hochglanz-Karton geliefert. Innen geht es so eng zu, dass sich einige Kabel schon durch die Außenhülle bohrten. Auch MS-Tech wirbt unter anderem mit einigen technischen Details:
ATX 2.3 Standard
Passive PFC
Modulares Kabelmanagement

Nun, Passive PFC ist heutzutage nun wirklich kein Punkt mehr, mit dem man effektiv werben könnte. Ich bin gespannt was mich im Inneren des Netzteils erwartet.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Rückseite befindet sich eine Tabelle, bei der die technischen Daten übersichtlich abgedruckt sind. Im Gegensatz zu Cooler Master wirbt MS-Tech nur mit der Schutzschaltung OVP, was sehr wenig wäre. Vielleicht bringt der Aufkleber des Netzteils ein paar mehr Antworten:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon beschrieben, bleiben von den 550 Watt Gesamtleistung noch 420 Watt auf den 12 Volt-Rails übrig. Dies sind wohlgemerkt die Herstellerangaben, wie viel das Netzteil wirklich zu leisten imstande ist, werde ich noch testen. Üppig sind hingegen die 125 Watt auf den Minor-Rails 3,3V und 5V. Immerhin scheint das CE-Siegel echt zu sein, das P4-Siegel verwirrt allerdings etwas.​*III. Enermax Triathlor Bulk 300W*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zu den kleineren Netzteilen. Bei der Produktverpackung setzt Enermax den Rotstift an, der Karton ist nur minimal bedruckt. Technische Details lassen sich ebenfalls nicht finden. Wir blicken daher einmal auf die Website von Enermax und beziehen unsere Infos von dort. Folgende interessante Details fallen auf:
Geräuscharme Kühlung, dank kugelgelagerten Lüfter
hochwertige und langlebige Komponenten

Enermax scheint besonders auf die leise Kühlung und hochwertige Komponenten geachtet zu haben, wir sind daher auf die technische Begutachtung gespannt. Bei den Schutzschaltungen zählt Enermax auf: OVP, DC UVP, OPP, SCP & SIP.
OCP scheint hier zu fehlen, OTP ebenfalls. Dank des versprochenen langlebigen Lüfters und der geringen Leistungsklasse in der wir uns bewegen, sind diese Schutzschaltungen zu verschmerzen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den 300 Watt Gesamtleistung bleiben noch 88% auf der 12V Rail übrig. Das Enermax hier auf ein Single-Rail Design setzt, ist völlig problemlos, die 22 Ampere werden selbst von vielen Multi-Rail Netzteilen erreicht.​*IV. Xilence Redwing 350W*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleinste Produktverpackung kommt von Xilence, diese ist aber bunt in den Herstellerfarben bedruckt. Schon auf der Vorderseite wird mit einigen Details geworben, ich habe einmal die wichtigsten zusammengefasst:
leiser 120 mm Lüfter
hohe Effizienz
optimale Performance
"Type approved by TÜV"

Diese Angaben sind sehr allgemein gehalten, aber wenn schon der TÜV sein OK gibt, kann das Netzteil doch gar nicht schlecht sein, oder?  Genauere technische Daten befinden sich nicht auf dem Produktkarton, daher schauen wir uns einmal die Herstellerwebsite an. Leider bietet auch diese keine weiteren Infos, Angaben über Schutzschaltungen werden überhaupt nicht gemacht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch auf dem Aufkleber des Netzteils wird man nicht mit Informationen überschüttet. Oben rechts entdecken wir den Hinweis, dass das Netzteil nur passive PFC beinhaltet. Das CE-Zeichen scheint original zu sein, zwei Rails kümmern sich um die wichtige 12V-Schiene. Insgesamt ist die Dokumentation des Netzteils mangelhaft.​*3. Äußeres*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir mit den größeren Netzteilen. Während MS-Tech auf einen großen Lüfter mit einem klassischen Lüftergitter setzt, wählt Cooler Master einen kleineren Lüfter zugunsten geringeren Abmessungen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den Seiten des Cooler Master G450M prangen große Schriftzüge mit der Modellbezeichnung des Netzteils. Der Aufkleber mit den Technischen Daten befindet sich somit auf der Oberseite. Die modularen Kabelanschlüsse beziehen sich auf die Laufwerksanschlüsse. Die ATX, CPU und PCI-E Kabel sind fest im Netzteil integriert, diese besitzen einen ordentlichen Kabelsleeve. Erstaunlicherweise sind die modularen Kabel als schwarze Flachbandkabel ausgeführt, eine Mischung ist mir bisher noch nicht unter gekommen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das MS-Tech Value kommt in einem klassischen Design daher. Mit dem schwarz lackierten Lüftergitter sieht das aber gar nicht so schlecht aus. Nicht überzeugen kann die Lackierung, nachdem ich die Schrauben löste um einen Blick in das Innere des Netzteils zu werfen, bröselte der Lack fröhlich von den angesprochenen Stellen. Auch im späteren Verlauf bröselte immer wieder schwarzer Lack ab. Das Modulare Kabelsystem ist deutlich aufwendiger als bei dem Netzteil von Cooler Master, hier bleibt nur noch das ATX-Kabel fest integriert. Alle Kabel besitzen einen ordentlichen Sleeve, in der Preisklasse ist das eine Seltenheit. Kritik muss ich an den Steckerbuchsen am Netzteil üben. Das Plastik ist so weich, dass sich die Stecker auch in der verkehrten Richtung einstecken lassen, was fatale Folgen an Netzteil und PC haben könnte. Der PCI-E Stecker ist als 6 + 2 Pin ausgeführt, der 2 Pin ist jedoch nur mit einer Kabeldicke von 20 AWG ausgestattet. Laut ATX-Norm können bis zu 75 Watt durch die zwei dünnen Kabel geschickt werden, was ich für fahrlässig halte.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zu den kleinen Netzteilen von Xilence und Enermax. Der rote Lüfter des Xilence Redwing ist seitlich eingebaut und kühlt die Primärseite des Netzteils stärker als beispielsweise beim Enermax.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu sehen sind die seitlichen "Triathlor"-Schriften auf dem Netzteil, der Aufkleber sitzt hierbei auf der Oberseite. Der Lüfter besitzt durchsichtige Lüfterblätter, welche aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Funktion haben dürften. Bei den Kabeln besitzt nur das dicke ATX-Kabel einen Sleeve, alle anderen Kabel kommen eher nackt daher. Zudem bestehen die Laufwerkskabel aus dünneren 20AWG-Strippen, in der Leistungsklasse lasse ich das aber noch einmal durchgehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als einziges Netzteil im Test besitzt das Xilence Redwing einen Umschalter zwischen 115 und 230 Volt. Gut gefallen hat mir das Lüftergitter welches sehr gut in das Netzteil integriert wurde, der rote Lüfter ist natürlich ein Hingucker. Nicht so gut gefallen hat mir hingegen die Oberseite des Netzteils, welches einige Löcher aufweist. Da heutige Netzteile eher unten im PC eingebaut werden, ist das kein schöner Anblick. Auf einen Kabelsleeve müssen Käufer dieses Netzteils verzichten. Das wäre angesichts des Preises halb so schlimm, viel schlimmer ist allerdings, dass sämtliche Kabel als dünnere 20AWG-Kabel daherkommen. Der geringe Kabeldurchschnitt ist durchaus kritisch zu sehen, da es so schneller zu einem Kabelbrand kommen könnte.​*4. Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Um weitere Bilder zu vermeiden, habe ich den Lieferumfang der Testkandidaten übersichtlich in eine Tabelle gepackt:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz perfekt sind hier alle Kandidaten nicht, dem Netzteil von Xilence fehlt ein Handbuch, dem Enermax ein Kaltgerätestecker. Wobei bei letzterem auch ein "Bulk" im Namen vorhanden ist. Kabelbinder fehlen bei allen Testkandidaten, auf die paar Cent sollte es eigentlich auch nicht in dieser Preisklasse ankommen und der Kunde freut sich über das kleine Mitbringsel. Das MS-Tech besitzt noch eine Garantiekarte um es direkt beim Hersteller einzuschicken. Kommen wir nun zur Kabelausstattung.​
*Cooler Master G450M - Kabelbaum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anzahl der Kabel gehen für ein Netzteil dieser Größenordnung in Ordnung, allerdings sind diese relativ kurz. In größeren Gehäusen könnte es unter Umständen zu Problemen mit der Kabelverlegung kommen. Erfreulich sind aber die beiden PCI-E Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte, dies ist leider in dieser Preisklasse immer noch nicht als Standard anzusehen.​*MS-Tech 550W CM - Kabelbaum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst möchte ich MS-Tech für die vielen Laufwerkskabel loben, die Anzahl würde auch wesentlich größeren Netzteilen noch gut stehen. Nicht so toll ist hingegen der PCI-E Stecker, in dieser Leistungsklasse sind zwei Anschlüsse Pflicht. Geradezu lächerlich muten die Kabellängen an, selbst die kleinen Netzteile haben hier mehr zu bieten. Schon in einem normalen Miditower lassen sich die sehr kurzen Kabel kaum vernünftig verlegen. Hier nützt also auch das modulare Kabelsystem nichts.​*Enermax Triathlor 300W Bulk - Kabelbaum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil von Enermax beschränkt sich auf wenige, dafür aber relativ lange Kabelstränge. So besitzt das kleinste Netzteil im Roundup das längste Kabel. Die Anzahl der Anschlüsse ist absolut zufriedenstellend für ein 300W-Netzteil, daher gibt es hier nichts zu meckern.​
*Xilence Redwing 350W - Kabelbaum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xilence geht den umgekehrten Weg wie MS-Tech. Die Kabel besitzen eine ordentliche Länge, hier gibt es nichts zu meckern. Die Anschlussvielfalt der Kabel ist allerdings kritikwürdig. Nur einen 4 Poligen CPU Stecker und kein PCI-E Stecker erwartet man sicherlich nicht bei einem 350W starken Netzteil. Zudem sind 4 Molex-Anschlüsse und nur zwei SATA-Anschlüsse heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Insgesamt ist die Kabelauswahl beim Xilence Redwing stark verbesserungswürdig.​*5. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*
*I. Cooler Master G450M*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die technische Plattform des Cooler Master G450M wird von CWT zugeliefert. Gut zu sehen sind die DC-DC Wandler auf der Sekundärseite und die Platine für die modularen Anschlüsse auf der linken Seite.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir beginnen mit der Eingangsfilterung. Auf einer Zusatzplatine befinden sich ein X-Kondensator und zwei Y-Kondensatoren. Auf dem großen PCB geht es mit einer Schmelzsicherung, zwei X- und zwei Y-Kondensatoren weiter. Zwei Spulen, ein Thermistor und ein MOV sind ebenfalls an Bord. Hier gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht es mit der Gleichrichterbrücke, welche allerdings ohne Kühlkörper auskommen muss. Auch die im Netzteil vorhandenen Kühlkörper sind ziemlich klein, ich gehe daher von einer hohen Lüfterdrehzahl unter Last aus. Der Primärkondensator stammt von JunFu und besitzt eine Kapazität von 330yF bei 400 Volt Spannungsfestigkeit und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 85°C. Auch die Kondensatoren bei den Trafos stammen von JunFu, was ich selbst in dieser Preisklasse eher kritisch sehe.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Protection-IC kommt ein Sitronix ST9S429-PG14 zum Einsatz. Dieser ist baugleich mit dem Unisonic S3515 und stellt die Schutzschaltungen OVP, UVP und OCP auf 3,3V, 5V und zwei 12V Rails bereit.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon angesprochen, verfügt die Plattform des G450M über DC-DC Wandler. Wird dürfen uns daher über eine sehr gute Spannungsregulation freuen. Sekundär kommen Kondensatoren von CapXon zum Einsatz, ein JunFu versteckte sich aber auch darunter. Diese Wahl ist der Preisklasse angemessen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die modulare Platine ist qualitativ einwandfrei, allerdings versteckt sich auch hier ein Kondensator von JunFu, die restlichen Caps kommen von CapXon. Die Lötqualität der großen Platine ist einwandfrei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein Wort zum Lüfter, hier kommt ein preiswertes Modell von Yate Loon zum Einsatz, welches auf die Bezeichnung D12SM-12 hört. An diesen ist eine Luftleitfolie angeheftet, welche zwar den Luftstrom lenken kann, gleichzeitig aber auch die Lautstärke erhöht.

Insgesamt ist die Elektronik des Cooler Master G450M einwandfrei, einzig die Auswahl der Kondensatoren ist verbesserungswürdig.​*II. MS-Tech Value 550W CM*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon auf dem ersten Blick wird klar, dass wir hier nicht über ein 550 Watt starkes Netzteil reden. Die Spulen der Sekundärseite sind dafür viel zu klein, zudem gibt es dort nur sehr wenig Kondensatoren. Ich habe im Vorfeld auf 300 Watt Maximalbelastung getippt. Der OEM dieses Netzteils bleibt leider unbekannt, ich habe keine Hinweise auf der Platine gefunden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise kommt der Lüfter immer zum Schluss, aber ich ziehe das mal vor. Die PFC-Spule für passive PFC ist nun keine Überraschung. Allerdings war das Kabel der Spule so kurz, dass es von alleine aus dem dazugehörigen Stecker gesprungen ist. Die Gleichrichterbrücke auf der Platine ist so hoch, dass das Kabel der Spule permanent unter Spannung steht und sich einfach löste. Im Prinzip hätte das MS-Tech also nicht mal eine passive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur gehabt. Als Lüfter kommt ein 140 mm großes Modell der Marke CPS zum Einsatz, weitere Informationen spuckte mir Google leider nicht aus. Etwas sorgfältiger sollte hierbei die Verarbeitung sein, an den Lüfterblättern befanden sich Fettrückstände.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir wieder zur Elektronik. Die Eingangsfilterung beginnt mit einer größeren Platine, welche schon etwas Schlagseite aufgrund des Gewichts hat. Zwei Y- und ein X-Kondensator, sowie ein kleiner Trafo und eine Spule befinden sich auf dieser Platine. Weiter geht es auf dem großen PCB, auf der sich eine Schmelzsicherung, ein Thermistor, sowie ein Y- und zwei X-Kondensatoren befinden. Abgesehen von dem Fehlen eines MOV und der PFC-Spule geht die Eingangsfilterung in Ordnung.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Protection-IC befindet sich ein HS8110 an Bord. Informationen über diesen IC zu finden ist sehr schwierig, ich habe auf einer chinesischen Website die Hinweise auf OVP und UVP gefunden. Kurios mutet die einsame Schraube etwas abseits der Platine an. Hier sollte eigentlich mal ein Erdungskabel hin, aber dieses wurde nicht verlegt. Als Primärcaps kommen zwei Modelle von einer mir unbekannten Marke "LCZ" zum Einsatz. Diese besitzen jeweils eine Kapazität von 680yF bei einer Spannungsfestigkeit von 200 Volt und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 105°C.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon festgestellt, ist die Sekundärseite für ein 550 Watt starkes Netzteil sehr klein gehalten. Als Kondensatoren kommen durchgehend Modelle der Marke Asia´X zum Einsatz, mir ist diese Marke unbekannt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Oberseite der Platine kann man die beiden 12V-Rails sehen. Schaut man sich hingegen die Unterseite der Platine an, sieht man zwar zwei Häufchen Lötzinn, die Fläche darunter ist aber durchgehend. Für mich handelt es sich hier um ein Single-Rail Netzteil.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötqualität ist eine einzige Katastrophe, jede Stelle die mit Hand nachgearbeitet wurde, weißt Verbrennungen auf. Zudem sind viele Kabel nur unzureichend isoliert.

Insgesamt ist die Elektronik des MS-Tech Value 550W CM sehr fragwürdig, ich bin gespannt welche Ergebnisse ich im Praxistest erzielen werde.​*III. Enermax Triathlor Bulk 300W*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Elektronik des Enermax Triathlor Bulk wird wie bei Cooler Master von CWT zugeliefert. So ähneln sich die Platinen beider Netzteile in gewissen Punkten sehr stark.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung ist mit der des G450M völlig identisch. Auch hier kommen zwei Y- und ein X-Kondensator zum Einsatz. Auf dem großen PCB geht es mit drei Spulen, einer Schmelzsicherung, einem MOV, sowie zwei Y- und einem X-Kondensator weiter. Hier gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht es mit dem Brückengleichrichter und der PFC-Spule. Als Primärkondensator kommt ein Modell von CapXon zum Einsatz, welcher eine Kapazität von 180yF bei einer Spannungsfestigkeit von 400 Volt und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 105°C aufweist. Diese Wahl ist völlig in Ordnung für ein Netzteil in dieser Preisklasse. Nicht in Ordnung ist hingegen die Armada aus JunFu-Caps bei den Trafos, die sich genau wie beim Netzteil von Cooler Master dort breit machen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Protection-IC kommt ein Sitronix ST9S313-DAG zum Einsatz. Informationen dazu gibt es nur wenige, angeblich soll es sich um einen umbenannten SITI PS113 handeln, welcher OVP und UVP bereitstellen würde.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sekundärseite halte ich für Leistungsfähiger als beim fast doppelt so stark angegebenen MS-Tech Value. Für ein nur 300 Watt starkes Netzteil ist die Bestückung ordentlich. Bei den Kondensatoren kommt eine Mischung aus Aishi und CapXon zum Einsatz.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichts zu meckern gibt es bei der Lötqualität, als Lüfter kommt ein Yate Loon D12SM-12 zum Einsatz, welchen wir schon aus dem Netzteil von Cooler Master kennen. Auch hier wird eine Luftleitfolie verwendet.

Insgesamt geht die Elektronik des Netzteils angesichts des Preises völlig in Ordnung. Einzig bei den Kondensatoren sollte noch ein wenig mehr auf Qualität geachtet werden.​*IV. Xilence Redwing 350W*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als letztes kommt das günstigste Netzteil in diesem Test an die Reihe. Die Elektronik wird von ToPower zugeliefert und sieht aus, als stammt das Netzteil aus dem Jahre 2003. Die Sekundärseite des Netzteils stimmt mich etwas skeptisch, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass dieses Netzteil eine maximale Belastbarkeit von 350 Watt bewältigen kann.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier schiebe ich einmal den Lüfter des Netzteils vor, an diesem lagert die PFC-Spule. Der Lüfter stammt von Aobos. Gibt man die Modellnummer in der Suchmaschine ein, kommt man bei chinesischen Netzteilreviews wieder raus, ohne nennenswerte Informationen zu bekommen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung beginnt mit einem X- und zwei Y-Kondensatoren, zudem befindet sich noch eine Spule auf dem Zusatz-PCB. Weiter geht es mit einer Schmelzsicherung, einem X- und zwei Y-Caps. Ein Thermistor befindet sich ebenfalls noch in der Mitte des Bildes.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Kondensatoren kommen durchgehend Modelle von ChengX zum Einsatz. Diese Marke habe ich bereits bei dem 780 Watt starken Chinaböller aus einem meiner letzten Tests gesehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Protection-IC bin ich leider nicht weit gekommen, was den Informationsgehalt angeht. Bei den beiden ICs handelt es sich um Controller von Fairchild. Diese weisen die Kennzeichnung LM339LD und KA7500BD auf. Das Wort Schutzschaltung möchte ich hier nicht in den Mund nehmen, ich glaube das Xilence besitzt gar keine Schutzschaltungen, was auch sehr gut zum Verhalten dieses Netzteils passen würde. Dazu aber später mehr.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sekundär kommen nur wenige und kleine Kondensatoren zum Einsatz, was sich negativ auf die Ripple-Noise Werte auswirken dürfte. Gut zu sehen sind die beiden 12V-Rails auf der Oberseite der Platine. Aufschluss gibt aber letztendlich nur die Unterseite.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, das nennt sich dann wohl Single-Rail. Beide 12V-Rails wurden einfach zusammen gelötet. Die Lötqualität ist zudem alles andere als gut.

Insgesamt kann die Elektronik nicht überzeugen, das Netzteil wirkt stark veraltet.​*6. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben wir mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei haben wir 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden vom Mainboard ausgelesen. Die Spannungswerte der Netzteile von Enermax und Cooler Master wurden zusätzlich mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen. Dieses wird nun auch in zukünftigen Netzteiltests die Werte von Mainboard ablösen.​*7. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Werden sich die teuren Netzteile durchsetzen können?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die Netzteile von Enermax und Cooler Master auf dem Niveau der anderen 80 Plus Bronze zertifizierten Netzteile liegen, sind die Werte von MS-Tech und insbesondere Xilence extrem schlecht. In Szenario 3 saugt das Xilence Redwing satte 115 Watt mehr aus der Steckdose als das Platin zertifizierte Seasonic, das entspricht 42,2%!
*8. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm, in diesem Test habe ich aber auf 12 Volt eine Ausnahme gemacht. Wir beginnen mit den ausgelesenen Werten vom Mainboard.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während es auf 3,3 Volt keine Probleme gibt, sieht es auf der 5 Volt Schiene schon etwas anders aus, hier wird der Nachteil von gruppenregulierten Netzteilen sichtbar. Das MS-Tech 550W kann sich nur knapp in der ATX-Norm halten, das Xilence durchbricht diese sogar knapp.

Katastrophal wird es auf der 12 Volt-Schiene. Ich habe den Bereich ausnahmsweise mal nach unten erweitert, um das gesamte Ausmaß darzustellen. Die ATX-Norm endet bei 11,4 Volt wohlgemerkt. Das Enermax Triathlor schaltet rechtzeitig ab, bei Cooler Master gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme. MS-Tech und Xilence sind schon im dritten Szenario völlig am Ende, selbst das mit nur 300 Watt ausgegebene Enermax ist deutlich leistungsfähiger!

Kommen wir nun zu einer Neuerung in meinen Reviews. Ich habe mir nun ein Multimeter angeschafft um die ungenauen werte meines Mainboards zu umgehen. Ich habe hier verschiedene Spannungsmesspunkte angelegt, hierbei ist es wichtig die Legende in den Diagrammen zu lesen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Netzteile können sich problemlos in der ATX-Norm halten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die Spannungsregulation beim Netzteil von Cooler Master absolut problemlos ist, bricht diese bei dem Netzteil von Enermax bei hoher Belastung ein. Die ist der technischen Plattform geschuldet, die ATX-Norm wird aber nur bei Überlast verlassen.​*9. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Messwerte vom Cooler Master G450M verfälschen den subjektiven Eindruck etwas. Der Lüfter ist zwar hörbar, erzeugt aber einen sehr dumpfen Ton, welcher nur sehr wenig stört. Bei sehr hoher Belastung dreht der Lüfter allerdings extrem hoch, was das Netzteil sehr laut macht. Es übertrifft sogar teilweise das Antec TP-450C und erreicht über 50 db(A). Für Silent-Systeme ist das G450M nicht geeignet, bis zu einer Primärbelastung von 400 Watt bleibt das G450M aber relativ leise.

Das MS-Tech Value ist mit einem größeren Lüfter ausgestattet als die restlichen Testkandidaten. Die stellt sich aber eher als Nachteil heraus, denn der Lüfter dreht schon bei geringer Drehzahl ordentlich auf. Somit ist das MS-Tech das lauteste Netzteil in diesem Test.

Das leiseste Netzteil kommt von Enermax. Bei geringer Belastung bleibt es sehr leise, einzig bei Volllast dreht der Lüfter hörbar auf. Insgesamt ist das aber ein gutes Ergebnis.

Das gute Ergebnis in Szenario 1 für das Xilence Redwing täuscht nicht darüber hinweg, dass das Netzteil nach einer hohen Belastung extrem lange braucht, bis sich der Lüfter wieder auf eine normale Drehzahl einpendelt. So ist das Netzteil auch nur nach dem Start des PCs wirklich leise. Schon bei einer geringen Belastung dreht der Lüfter stark auf und produziert viel Krach.​
*Der Tod des Xilence Redwing 350W:*

In meinem Test habe ich zuerst Die Effizienzmessungen, zusammen mit der Spannungsmessung durchgeführt. In einem zweiten Durchlauf habe ich dann den Testparcours wiederholt und die Lautstärkemessungen vorgenommen. 

Das Xilence Redwing läuft in Szenario 3 mit einer extremen Überlast, was die Spannungsregulation zeigt. Nachdem ich die Belastung für 5 Minuten aufrecht gehalten habe, wollte ich nun die Lautstärke messen. In dem Moment fängt es im Inneren des Xilence zu knistern an. Ich bekam die Messung zum Glück noch fertig und habe das System dann schnell ausgemacht. Nachdem das System nun aus war, roch es nach verbrannter Elektronik. Als ich das Netzteil einige Tage später in Betrieb nehmen wollte, drehte sich der Lüfter nicht mehr, das Netzteil ging ansonsten aber völlig normal an und produzierte Strom. Schäden an der Platine sind nicht zu erkennen, aber das Netzteil ist hinüber.​*10. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun bin ich am Ende meines Reviews angekommen. In der Einleitung habe ich die rhetorische Frage gestellt, ob sich der Aufpreis für die Markengeräte lohnt oder ob man bedenkenlos zur günstigen Alternative greifen kann. Nun, die Frage kann ich eindeutig beantworten: Finger weg von Billignetzteilen!

Die Netzteile von Cooler Master und Enermax haben sich als gute Netzteile mit ein paar kleinen Schwächen erwiesen, Probleme gab es in meinem Test allerdings keine. Die Effizienz ist bei beiden Netzteilen auf einem soliden Niveau, die Kabelausstattung ist in der jeweiligen Leistungsklasse als gut bis sehr gut anzusehen und relativ leise bleiben sie auch. Einzig die Qualität der verbauten Kondensatoren könnte bei beiden Testkandidaten besser sein, aber bei den langen Garantiezeiten werden sich die Hersteller dabei schon etwas gedacht haben.

Ein komplett anderes Bild zeigte sich bei den Billignetzteilen. Äußerlich können diese zwar noch ganz gut mithalten, aber sobald es an die technische Seite oder dem Praxistest geht, versagen beide Netzteile auf ganzer Linie. Günstige und veraltete Komponenten treffen auf unzureichende oder nicht vorhandene Schutzschaltungen. Beide Netzteile sind laut und ineffizient und speziell das Xilence zerstört sich bei hoher Belastung einfach selbst. Hier gilt das Motto: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.​
*Die Testergebnisse im Detail:*

*Cooler Master G450M*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der technischen Leistungen und dem günstigen Preis Cooler Master G450M erhält von mir den bronzenen Preis-Leistungsrüssel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cooler Master G450M wird aktuell für etwa 45 Euro angeboten.
*MS-Tech Value 550W CM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der durchgehend schlechten Leistungen erhält das MS-Tech Value 550W CM von mir den Fail-Award:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das MS-Tech Value 550W CM wird aktuell für knapp 28 Euro angeboten.
*Enermax Triathlor 300W Bulk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Enermax Triathlor 300W Bulk wird aktuell für etwas mehr als 37 Euro verkauft.
*Xilence Redwing 350W*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund des desaströsen Leistungen erhält das Xilence Redwing 350W von mir den Fail-Award:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Xilence Redwing 350W wird aktuell für knapp 21 Euro angeboten.

*Xilence hat sich mit einem Statement zum Test des Redwing 350W geäußert, das Statement findet ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...teile-bis-45-euro-im-test-11.html#post6590833*

*Das Xilence Redwing hat nun einen Nachfolger bekommen, das entsprechende Review findet ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...view-xilence-performance-series-530-watt.html*​[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

So, das Monster-Review ist nun fertig, viel Spass beim Lesen!  Die Bilder sind für die Darstellung auf Full-HD Bildschirmen ausgelegt, falls ihr irgendwelche Bilder in einer höheren Auflösung haben wollt, schreibt mich an


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

Habe ihn komplett gelesen und habe Respekt vor deinen 120 Bildern.

Sehr, sehr schön. Das einzige was ich zu meckern habe ist, das die Tabellen auf Netzteile / Anschlüssen oder Netzteile + Anschlüsse sehr komisch aufgeteilt wurden, ansonsten super. 

Gruß


----------



## xpSyk (2. Juli 2014)

Dein Test ist so lang und ausführlich, dass der PCGHX-App total anfängt zu laggen.  

Wieder Super gemacht!  Sehr ausführlich und genau, nur dass die Lautstärkemessungen nicht in Sone sind finde ich seltsam. 

PS: Das P/L-Abzeichen sieht zu geil aus!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. Juli 2014)

Super Review mit geilen Abzeichen und einem zu erwartenden Fazit. Nicht zu vergessen die vielen ausgezeichneten Detailbilder.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Juli 2014)

Einwandfrei Chiller ... Schöner Test und ich habe mich wiedermal köstlich amusiert bei lesen ... Denn genau das habe ich bei Xilence und MS-Tech erwartet 

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen, daher auch der Daumen hoch ... Und Respekt für die viele Arbeit ... sowas machen nur wenige Leute für umme


----------



## sani1008 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich muss echt sagen das dieses Review einfach toll ist! Mach weiter so, deine Reviews sind ja ausführlicher als die aus der Print PCGH.
Gruß


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juli 2014)

heftig , fast 10V auf der 12V Leitung oO
Natürlich ein Super Test , respekt


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Aufwand!  Sehr Wahnsinnig ausführlicher Test; zwar durchaus erwartbare Ergebnisse, aber wenn mans mal so vor Augen geführt bekommt, dann ist es vlt. doch ein Wachmacher für allzu sparsame User.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> aber wenn mans mal so vor Augen geführt bekommt, dann ist es vlt. doch ein Wachmacher für allzu sparsame User.



Das will ich doch stark hoffen ... Allein der Gedanke das mein Nachbar son Chinabölkler im Rechner haben könnte ... wohlmöglich noch 24/7 am laufen ect. ... Sowas ist schon erschreckend


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Juli 2014)

Wieder ein top Review:daumen

Bin schon auf mein axp netzteil gespannt wie das abschneidet.

Mfg


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für das viele Lob! 



xpSyk schrieb:


> Wieder Super gemacht!  Sehr ausführlich und genau, nur dass die Lautstärkemessungen nicht in Sone sind finde ich seltsam. :


Ein Messgerät das in Sone misst, kostet leider einige tausend Euro. Das ist für mich als Student leider nicht drin


----------



## ActiveX (2. Juli 2014)

Wieder mal ein sehr interessantes und sehenswertes Review _chiller_ 
Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes ansteht!?


----------



## TheCGamer (2. Juli 2014)

Echt super Review. Ich lese deine Netzteil Reviews immer wieder gern Hat bestimmt extrem viel Arbeit gemacht und das ist absolut anzuerkennen


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein sehr interessantes und sehenswertes Review _chiller_
> Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes ansteht!?


 
Oh stimmt, das hab ich vergessen 

Hm mal nachschauen *Hardware durchwühl*

Ah da haben wirs ja, also als nächstes kommt ein Test zu einem Netzteil, dass mir ein Forenuser dieses Forums zugeschickt hat. Dann kommt ein Test zu einer kleinen AMD-APU. Das braucht aber noch ein paar Tage, ich hab noch nicht angefangen zu testen, da das Review das ihr hier lest sehr viel Zeit gekostet hat


----------



## ActiveX (2. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das braucht aber noch ein paar Tage, ich hab noch nicht angefangen zu testen, da das Review das ihr hier lest sehr viel Zeit gekostet hat



Die Zeit war es aber wert! 

Auch deine nächsten Pläne hören sich sehr interessant an, wir sind gespannt...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juli 2014)

Zum Lüfter des Xilence Redwing: Axial Fan Scheint von der Modellnummer her der gleiche


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Zum Lüfter des Xilence Redwing: Axial Fan Scheint von der Modellnummer her der gleiche


 
Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juli 2014)

Schönes, langes Rewiew, aber das Enermax ist auch schon ziemlicher Müll, wenn man schon froh um jeden CrapXon sein kann.
Natürlich kein Vergleich zu den P4-Approved Teilen 
Und wann kommt eigentlich die große Sprengung?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

Die billigen Netzteile gehören leider nicht mir, sondern sani1008. Aber der kennt sich mit brennenden Netzteilen ja bestens aus


----------



## xpSyk (2. Juli 2014)

kleine APU klingt interessant!  
Hab über einen für meinen Opa nachgedacht, wäre gut zu wissen, wie der kleinste APU im Alltag so performt (HD-Videos, Bilder, Surfen, Multitasking).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Juli 2014)

Hat das Enermax kein Award bekommen oder fehlt bei mir nur die Grafik?
Ansonsten top. Das xilence ist ja noch schlimmer als das 780w Gaming Power xD


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Nein das Enermax hat keinen Preis-Award bekommen, da es für nur 8 Euro mehr das G450M von Cooler Master gibt, welches 150W mehr und DC-DC hat. Ein gleichwertiges S7 300W ist auch eine ganze Ecke günstiger als das Enermax.

Einen Award hat es von mir auch nicht bekommen, dafür ist es technisch nicht außergewöhnlich genug und die Caps sind mir dafür auch nicht hochwertig genug. Aber nicht falsch verstehen, das Enermax ist kein schlechtes Netzteil, ich möchte nur nicht so mit Awards um mich werfen


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Die Sprengung war auch auf das angekündigte 780er bezogen.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (3. Juli 2014)

Daumen hoch für soviel Arbeit. Ich lese deine Reviews auch gerne auch wenn ich bei weitem nicht so tief in der Materie drin stecke.

Weiter so!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ah da haben wirs ja, also als nächstes kommt ein Test zu einem Netzteil, dass mir ein Forenuser dieses Forums zugeschickt hat



Hmmm ... Wer das wohl sein wird 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die billigen Netzteile gehören leider nicht mir, sondern sani1008. Aber der kennt sich mit brennenden Netzteilen ja bestens aus



Ohhhh ... Der war Böse 

EDIT:

Das einzigste was mir an deinem Review noch aufgefallen ist, sind die fehlenden Tests der Schutzschaltung ... Quasie ein schneller Kurzschlusstest ... Oder habe ich das schlicht und einfach überlesen ?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Ein Kurzschlusstest habe ich jedem der Netzteile unterzogen, dabei haben alle Kandidaten sofort abgeschaltet.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Kommt noch das Zerstörungs-Video vom GamingPower HM780? 
Oder ist dir dabei die Kamera explodiert


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich bereits an der Zerstörung des Netzteils probiert, aber ein Kurzschluss lässt es leider nicht platzen. Ich müsste auf Widerstände zurück greifen und das Netzteil überlasten, die kosten aber Geld und das hab ich in diesem Monat noch nicht. Ich bin aber an der Sache dran, keine Sorge


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Geiles Review  dass Cooler Master war besser als ich erwartet hätte.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Juli 2014)

MS-Tech war schon immer mist. Und das Xilence naja. Wenn du mal ein TT-Hamburg testen könntest... 
Frag die mal an


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht kriegt man was mit 400Watt Birnen hin


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> MS-Tech war schon immer mist. Und das Xilence naja. Wenn du mal ein TT-Hamburg testen könntest...
> Frag die mal an


 
Hat jemand Kontakt zu Thermaltake? Ich leider nicht ^^

@tsd560ti: Ich hab mir schon diese Dinger rausgesucht:
50 Watt, axial bei reichelt elektronik

Davon so 10-20 Stück und das Netzteil ist Geschichte


----------



## CoreLHD (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr gutes Review, dass das Xilence 114 Watt mehr aus der Dose zieht als das Seasonic ist echt hart  . Zumal das Seasonic aufgrund der für es eher geringen Last eigentlich nicht so viel besser abschneiden dürfte, das sind nur gut 60 Prozent Wirkunsgrad für das Xilence. Definitiv nicht Zeitgemäß, aber du hast ja schon angemerkt, dass da NT aussah wie von vor 10 Jahren... 

An Silvester könntest du die Dinger ja mal wieder ausgraben und einen Test machen, welches der Billigheimer sich am besten für ein Feuerwerk eignet  . Aber bis dahin gehören die Dinger weg von anderen PC-Komponenten.


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2014)

Hey Props für den tollen Test. Ehrlich gesagt ist der meilenweit besser als das was die Hardwaremagazine so produzieren. Kannst du diese Thermaltake Netzteile mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen? Die sind ziemlich günstig, sehr beliebt und kriegen auch gute Userbewertungen, wäre mal interessant zu sehn ob das was Vernünftiges ist.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review! 
Wenn du so weiter machst, kannst du bald deine eigene Hardwareseite aufmachen. 
Bei der Qualität deiner Reviews solltest du eigentlich keine Probleme haben, Samples von den Herstellern zu beziehen. Zumindest nicht bei denen, die hochwertige Hardware produzieren .

Dein defektes Xilence Redwing ist nicht unbedingt ein Einzelfall. 
Durfte vor etwa 2 Jahre bei einer Freundin anrücken, weil die glücklicherweise noch mitbekam, dass der PC komische "britzelnde" Geräusche machte, wenn sie WOW spielte.

Diagnose: Lüfter defekt, aber keine Abschaltung - das gesamte Netzteil ist natürlich auch dezent heiß geworden.  Frag' mich nicht nach der genauen Gerätebezeichnung oder der Scheinleistung nach Aufkleber, war aber aus der namentlich gleichen Serie.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Hey Props für den tollen Test. Ehrlich gesagt ist der meilenweit besser als das was die Hardwaremagazine so produzieren. Kannst du diese Thermaltake Netzteile mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen? Die sind ziemlich günstig, sehr beliebt und kriegen auch gute Userbewertungen, wäre mal interessant zu sehn ob das was Vernünftiges ist.



Geht es dir darum zu sehen, ob du es dir kaufen sollst, oder wie modisch gelabelter Billigschrott in einem Test so richtig eins auf die Mütze kriegt?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Ich beziehe bereits Samples von Herstellern, die Netzteile von Cooler Master und Enermax wurden mir gesponsert


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2014)

Schöner Test, danke für die viele Arbeit! So kommt man, also ich, als Netzteil-Blödie auch mal zu verständlichen Infos, aber am besten sind einfach deine Awards bzw. die Bezeichnung "Rüssel"


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich beziehe bereits Samples von Herstellern, die Netzteile von Cooler Master und Enermax wurden mir gesponsert


 Dann hast du die mMn größte Hürde ja bereits genommen. Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Geht es dir darum zu sehen, ob du es dir kaufen sollst, oder wie modisch gelabelter Billigschrott in einem Test so richtig eins auf die Mütze kriegt?


 
Hab das mit nem Kumpel letztens eingebaut, er hattes schon gekauft ohne mein Rat einzuholen. Auf den ersten Blick was man von außen gesehn hat, wirkt es nämlich nicht wie billig verklebter Chinaschrott. Würd gerne sehen wie es aussieht wenn mans ganz aufmacht und ob es in Tests standhält.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich sind die TTs Schrott, würde aber gerne den test von Chiller sehen... oder ich schau mir das mal an ... mal gucken wie wir das handhaben und ob ich eins bekomme, wenn nicht Kaufe ich es


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Und dann mal die Spannung bei 700Watt prüfen...


----------



## nick9999 (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für dem tollen Test 

Ist mutig von dir deine Hardware so auf's Spiel zu setzen 

Wobei daher bestimmt auch die 480er kommt


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Genau, die hat er extra fürs Testen auf dem Marktplatz gesucht, "hauptsache billig und frisst Strom"


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Juli 2014)

Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt das man für 48€ schon ein wirklich verlässliches Netzteil bekommt (be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland), ist die Qualität hier schockierend.
Ich wünschte der Tüv würde mal so ausführliche Tests machen wie du :c


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Super Test! Cooler Master stellt wirklich gerne Testsamples bereit, war bei meiner Seidon 120V auch so 

Echt gut gelungen, weiter so!


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Genau, die GTX 480 habe ich extra für den Test angeschafft, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann noch eine zweite dazu 

Schockierend ist es eher, dass Xilence extra mit dem TÜV wirbt (siehe Test) und das Netzteil eine geradezu erbärmliche Vorstellung abliefert. Ich wüsste gerne einmal nach welchen Maßstäben der TÜV misst.


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Wahnsinn..dass Xilens ist doch das schlimmst' getestete bisher, oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne einmal nach welchen Maßstäben der TÜV misst.


 
Wahrscheinlich hat Xilence dem Tüv ein extra Sample geschickt.


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Haha die Halunken ;D


----------



## bootzeit (3. Juli 2014)

Wie all deine vorherigen Tests so habe ich auch diesen hier geradezu "verschlungen" ....Super Arbeit, wie immer .


----------



## DarkAnucart (3. Juli 2014)

Tolles Review, gibt es nichts zu meckern! 
Da stell ich mir nur die Frage: Was kommt als nächstes ? 

Gruß

Edit: Voll übersehen was du als nächstes Testest o.O
       Mir ist jedenfalls ein Netzteil explodiert. Es war son No-Name Böller. Angeschlossen und sofort Bumm.
       Das Ding aufgeschraubt und was gesehen ? Eine gerissene Platine... Das war der Hammer, noch nie so etwas          
       gesehen. Willste ein paar haben ?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

Hammer Review,  vielen Dank!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Juli 2014)

Bin mal auf die neuen xilence netzteile gespannt. die werden ne neue platine bekommen , und von listan gefertigt werden.....


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Listan fertigt? 
Ich dachte die gehören zu/sind BeQuiet und lassen bei FSP fertigen.


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

sehr schön Chiller 
tolles review,
freut mich, dass das cooler master so gut war,
habe auch eins von denen,
ist natürlich was anderes, aber gefällt mir trotzdem, dass das in deinem test gut raus kam
ich mag die marke eh,
zwei gehäuse hab ich auch von denen
gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

In meinen PC werkelt ein 25€ Chiaböller aus Ebay ^^ mir ist noch NIE etwas kaputt gegangen. Naja einmal ne 8800Gt war aber der vRAM. Meine HDDs laufen seit 8 Jahren und nix passiert ^^ wo sind die Ripple Noises ?


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2014)

Mal was richtig sehenswertes, gefällt mir schon ganz gut.
 So schön, siehts auch bei den PCGH Partnern aus. (sehr schön fotografiert)

 PS.: Der DC-Fan von CPS ist kein 140mm Model, sondern nur ein 135mm Model, so sagt es die Bezeichnung YL*135*2512HS schon selber.
 Das dieser FAN richtig abgehen soll, deutet das Kürzel *HS* auch an. (High Speed sollte mindestens bis 3500rpm heranreichen)

 Nach meiner Erfahrung, sind solche Herstellerbezeichnungen öfters nur als ein Fake anzusehen, weil z.B. "ADDA", oder "Yate Loon", im Auftrag fertigen und dazu die geeigneten Labels mit der vorgegebenen Produkt/Serienbezeichnung anbringen. (etwa so, wie die Auftragsfertiger für Netzteile es machen) 
 Das heißt, das man sehr oft die Daten z.B. von bekannten Herstellern wie ADDA bis ZHENYU, adaptiv auf die auftragsgefertigten anwenden kann.  
 Die Suche dazu, kann Frust und graue Haare erzeugen! 
 Auch sind manchmal Fertigungsstraßen diverser Hersteller veräußert worden, wo dann diese alten Modelle weiter, von irgend einem neu definierten Hersteller, unter einer anderen/neuen Modelbezeichnung, gefertigt werden.
 Mein Lüfterdatenarchiv 1987-2012 hat sich, nach einem heftigen Wasserschaden, in Luft aufgelöst, sonst hätte ich eventuell ein paar passende Parameter auch zu diesem Lüfter finden können.


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

@ specki:

geht aber kein umkehrschluss

für ripple und noise messung braucht man ein oszilloskop,

kostet 1000€ aufwärts


----------



## naruto8073 (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöner Test.  
Weiter so.


----------



## theoturtle (3. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade extra nach meinen Login Daten gesucht ... und gefunden ... nur um diesen Test zu würdigen. Mir als Netzteil-Laie hat er viel Aufschluss-und Lehrreiches gegeben. Auch wenn ich manches (noch) nicht verstanden habe. Ich glaube ich sollte mein Wissen über dieses Thema definitiv vergrössern.

Vielen Dank und weiter so!

Grüße, Turtle


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Juli 2014)

Toller Test. Ich hätte nie erwartet, dass so unglaublich ineffiziente Netzteile noch produziert werden. 80+ Bronze ist doch sozusagen Standard.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> PS.: Der DC-Fan von CPS ist kein 140mm Model, sondern nur ein 135mm Model, so sagt es die Bezeichnung YL*135*2512HS schon selber.
> Das dieser FAN richtig abgehen soll, deutet das Kürzel *HS* auch an. (High Speed sollte mindestens bis 3500rpm heranreichen)


Gut zu wissen, danke 

Und natürlich vielen Dank für das viele Lob, das gibt mir den Ansporn weiterhin viele detaillierte Reviews zu verfassen!


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir ein Dank !

Ein Review und ne Flasche Bier und der Abend ist gerettet 


Danke , chiller


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die neuen xilence netzteile gespannt. die werden ne neue platine bekommen , und von listan gefertigt werden.....


Listan fertigt nicht ...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Juli 2014)

Super Review. Sehr hilfreich um Leuten klar zu machen, dass man beim Netzteil nicht zu viel sparen darf!


----------



## Flay (4. Juli 2014)

Ich finde all deine Tests extrem spannend! Ich selber kaufe oft in anderen Bereichen (Fressalien, Klamotten, Möbel) immer wieder aus den preislichen Extrembereichen (Luxusvarianten und extrem billige Sachen) und erlebe immer wieder, dass die teuren Sachen zwar gut sind, aber die "Mehrleistung" in keinem Verhältnis zum höheren Preis steht. Daher finde ich deine Tests von Low-end Komponenten super aufschlussreich, da solche Sachen oft zu kurz kommen. Im PC-Bereich habe ich bei meinem neuen PC diesmal die Luxusvariante genommen, mit nem Netzteil für 120 Euro. Nachdem ich mit nem Energy Logger nachgemessen habe (ca. 280-290W bei BF4 multiplayer) kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit einem guten 400-450W Netzteil fürs halbe Geld sicher auch keine Probleme bekommen hätte. Übertakten tue ich zur Zeit nicht. Bei Netzteilen ist die extrem billige Variante schon sehr gefährlich, denn anders als bei den anderen Komponenten kann die miese Qualität hier im Extremfall zu Tod oder Wohnungsbrand führen. Aber wenn man für 45 Euro schon ein Netzteil in guter Qualität bekommt, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was die Luxusnetzteile noch besser macht, um so hohe Aufpreise zu rechtfertigen 

Als nächstes müssen unbedingt Mainboards drankommen  Mit den PCGH Tests in dem Bereich bin ich da immer recht unzufrieden, die Tests scheinen sich eher an "Hardware-Enthusiasten" zu richten, also Leute, die die Technik an und für sich gut finden, im Gegensatz zu Spiele-Enthusiasten, denen die Hardware im Prinzip egal ist und die einfach nur viele FPS für wenige Euros brauchen 
Im Einkaufsführer stehen Dinger zwischen 110 Euro und 360 Euro drin, mit 120 Euro als "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp", aber was macht so ein Teil besser als ein 50-Euro-Mainboard, wenn man ein stinknormaler Spieler ist, nicht übertaktet und die üblichen Komponenten verbaut, die halt so in einem Spielerechner drinnen sind?


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Rückmeldung! 

Du darfst den Test nicht falsch verstehen, Netzteile wie das teure Dark Power Pro für 120 Euro haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Das Cooler Master G450M ist in der Preisklasse ein gutes Netzteil, aber es geht auch noch viel besser: höhere Effizienz (80 Plus Gold aufwärts), hochwertigerer und leiserer Lüfter, hochwertigere Kondensatoren oder Multi-Rail wären hier die wichtigsten Punkte. Ob das 120 Euro Netzteil jetzt auch 2,5 mal so gut ist wie das 45 Euro Netzteil in diesem Test, muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden 

Bei Sachen wie Mainboards bin ich leider auf einer anderen Seite fest eingebunden, solche Tests wird man von mir hier eher nicht sehen. Ich kann deine Meinung aber durchaus nachvollziehen, ein Roundup aus günstigen Mainboards wäre in der Tat interessant. Du könntest ja mal PCGH fragen ob die Interesse hätten 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.html
Mein Augenmerk wird aber auch in Zukunft auf günstige Komponenten etwas abseits des Mainstreams liegen, denn diese Tests scheinen ja gut anzukommen. Als nächstes werde ich eine AMD-APU für den Sockel AM1 mit den bekannten Gesichtern auf Sockel FM2 und 1150 vergleichen, das könnte sicherlich auch spannend werden


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

bist auch wieder auf facebook,
eigentlich jedes deiner reviews


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Juli 2014)

Flay schrieb:


> Als nächstes müssen unbedingt Mainboards drankommen  Mit den PCGH Tests in dem Bereich bin ich da immer recht unzufrieden, die Tests scheinen sich eher an "Hardware-Enthusiasten" zu richten, also Leute, die die Technik an und für sich gut finden, im Gegensatz zu Spiele-Enthusiasten, denen die Hardware im Prinzip egal ist und die einfach nur viele FPS für wenige Euros brauchen
> Im Einkaufsführer stehen Dinger zwischen 110 Euro und 360 Euro drin, mit 120 Euro als "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp", aber was macht so ein Teil besser als ein 50-Euro-Mainboard, wenn man ein stinknormaler Spieler ist, nicht übertaktet und die üblichen Komponenten verbaut, die halt so in einem Spielerechner drinnen sind?



Ganz so ist es nicht, da z.B. zurückliegende PCGH-Test's zu MB's einiger diverser Hersteller mit AMD's 770, 870, (oder 970) Chipsatz getestet wurden. 
Diese sind deutlich unterhalb von 100€ angesiedelt und sind in der Lage, auch die Gamerriege ordentlich zu begeistern.
Da die allermeisten Gamer lediglich nur mit einer Single-Grafikkartenlösung auskommen, ist allein deswegen der Einsatz vollkommen gerechtfertigt, nur für CPU-OC sollten nur die MB's zum Einsatz kommen, die auch für die Spannungsregler/-wandler einen Kühlkörper serienmäßig spendiert bekommen haben und die sind eher selten.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Juli 2014)

Tolles Review, sehr schön geschrieben.

Zerstört sich unter Last selbst


----------



## Sandercrab (4. Juli 2014)

Ohh Gott, ein neues Netzteil muss her und zwar schnell!!  mein Xilenece 600W RedWing ist schon 5 Jahre alt und ich betreibe damit meinen Gaming PC... 

bedrückter, verwunderter und entsetzter Gruß

Edit: Sehr gutes Review, wie immer sehr schön geschrieben, sehr großes Lob!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Sandercrab schrieb:


> Ohh Gott, ein neues Netzteil muss her und zwar schnell!!  mein Xilenece 600W RedWing ist schon 5 Jahre alt und ich betreibe damit meinen Gaming PC...
> 
> bedrückter, verwunderter und entsetzter Gruß
> 
> Edit: Sehr gutes Review, wie immer sehr schön geschrieben, sehr großes Lob!


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Sandercrab schrieb:


> Ohh Gott, ein neues Netzteil muss her und zwar schnell!!  mein *Xilenece *600W RedWing ist schon 5 Jahre alt und ich betreibe damit meinen Gaming PC...
> 
> bedrückter, verwunderter und entsetzter Gruß
> 
> ...


Dann aber flott! 

Im Übrigen:
Wieviele neue Versionen des Namens "Xilence"  (abgeleitet von engl. "silence",  falls du es herleiten möchtest)   erfindest du noch?


----------



## Sandercrab (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wieviele neue Versionen des Namens "Xilence"  (abgeleitet von engl. "silence",  falls du es herleiten möchtest)   erfindest du noch?



57,3756 um genau zu sein ^^

Ach keine Ahnung ist, ist einfach ein Sche*ß Name 

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Da will ich nicht widersprechen ...   Vor allem, wenn man dann keine hochwertigen Lüfter (ver-)baut!   

Gruß zurück


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juli 2014)

> Ohh Gott, ein neues Netzteil muss her und zwar schnell!!  mein Xilenece 600W RedWing ist schon 5 Jahre alt und ich betreibe damit meinen Gaming PC...
> 
> bedrückter, verwunderter und entsetzter Gruß



Ich tausche Netzteile die neu knapp 100 Euro + kosten nach 5 Jahren so oder so aus 

Bei dem Xilence lohnt kein tausch, die Komponenten werden schon so von der Restwelligkeit beschädigt worden sein, das dein Rechner so oder so nur noch 2 Jahre macht.

Gruß


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (4. Juli 2014)

Tolle Review 
Eine Schutzschaltung hat das Xilence dann aber doch: Eine Selbstzerstörung, sodass niemand auf die Idee kommt das weiterhin zu benutzen


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Bei dem Xilence lohnt kein tausch, die Komponenten werden schon so von der Restwelligkeit beschädigt worden sein, das dein Rechner so oder so nur noch 2 Jahre macht.


----------



## Daheim111 (4. Juli 2014)

Sehr guter / gruendlicher Test hier !

Muss mal was von Corsair (bitte bitte nicht alle hier aufschreien WIE SONST bei Nennung des Namens Corsair) dazugeben:

Corsair CX600M PSU review - Introduction


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

bist du hilbert hagedoorn?
oder hast du das netzteil?
oder warum postetst du dieses review?


----------



## Cosmas (5. Juli 2014)

tja, ich sags ja immerwieder, finger weg von billig-dreck, besonders bei netzteilen...einer musste deswegen schon neukaufen und zwar den halben rechner, er wollte ja nicht hören und kaufte: ein MS-TEch iwas mit 600w oder so...

ich selbst fahre ja ein coolermaster silent pro 600M, das hat schon ein paar jahre durchgehend besten dienstes auf dem buckel, aber die damals 90 oder 99€ wars definitv wert, davor hatte ich enermax verbaut was auch ganz ok war, aber chinaböller oder billigst"marken" never ever.

den test werd ich mir mal markiern, nur für den fall, das ich mal wieder einen widerspenstigen beraten muss und er nicht hören will...


----------



## Daheim111 (5. Juli 2014)

@BertB: Um etwas Licht auf die Einseitigkeit mancher (mancher !) hier zu werfen:

Aber so weit weg muss man nicht suchen, @Cosmas :

Die ewige Diskussion über den Sinn und Unsinn von Singe-Rail-Netzteilen! - Ein Kommentar von Marco Albert

Ich glaube, die IT-Welt ist wesentlich groesser als D (wobei ich meinen Wohnort ganz sicher nicht als Referenz angeben wuerde, einige andere schon)...

@BertB: siehe meine Signatur (kommt die bei Dir nicht ?)...

Corsair CS750M 750W, Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

die diskussion und den vorangegangenen thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-im-heft-single-rail-netzteile-empfohlen.html habe ich ebenfalls verfolgt,
ganz deiner meinung,
halte zeter und mordio geschrei wegen single rail für maßlos übertrieben, wenns ansonsten ein gutes teil ist,

gerade die amis lieben single rail,
ist das land der verrückten produkthaftungsprozesse,
würden da ständig die häuser abfackeln deswegen,  
die hersteller wären sicher vorsichtig, single rail da massiv zu vermarkten (tun sie aber)

signatur hab ich nicht gesehen
habe selbst ein gs800,
einziger kritikpunkt: mehrere sata stromstecker sind zerbröselt,
hatte aber auch mit meinem eigenbau case zu tun, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture715721-imag0038-1.html
jetzt hab ich nen nachrüst hot swap festplattenkäfig, der hat anschlüsse für molex Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li EX-H34B 4x SATA Hot Swap Mount Rack - black


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Es gibt hier im Forum leider Leute,  für die Single-Rail ein rotes Tuch ist.   Die nehmen lieber ein komplett mieses Multi-Rail,   als ein ordentliches Single-Rail ...  

Da hilft leider auch kein Reden mehr,  diese Beiträge kann man nur noch überlesen.


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

es sind aber oft aggressive schreihälse, die man kaum ignorieren kann

und jedesmal werden leute, die irgendein problem haben,
auf ihr single rail nt aufmerksam gemacht, (wenns china böller sind, ok...)
verunsichert, sie sollens sofort rausschmeißen, oder die hölle droht,
und ausgebuht, ausgelacht und niedergemacht, wenn sie nicht wollen

und immer ist alles crap für die tonne,
irgendwelche schatten von grau kennen viele leute ebenfalls gar nicht (mal abgesehen von single rail)


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Juli 2014)

Gut abgesicherte Single-Rail Netzteile sind auch kein Problem, zumindest wenn wir von der Klasse bis 600 Watt reden. Darüber habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen machen können, daher erlaube ich mir dazu noch kein Urteil.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Sehr guter / gruendlicher Test hier !
> 
> Muss mal was von Corsair (bitte bitte nicht alle hier aufschreien WIE SONST bei Nennung des Namens Corsair) dazugeben:
> 
> Corsair CX600M PSU review - Introduction



Was soll das denn für ein Review sein?
Wo sind da die Bilder vom Inneren den Netzteils?
Wo wird auf die Elektronik eingegangen?
Welcher Lüfter ist verbaut?
Welche Kondensatoren kommen Primär und Sekundär zum Einsatz?

Sowas ist Zeitverschwendung aber kein Review.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Forum leider Leute,  für die Single-Rail ein rotes Tuch ist.   Die nehmen lieber ein komplett mieses Multi-Rail,   als ein ordentliches Single-Rail ...
> 
> Da hilft leider auch kein Reden mehr,  diese Beiträge kann man nur noch überlesen.



Und schon zeigt sich dass du absolut nichts verstanden hast.
Wir wollen vernünftige Multi Rail Netzteile haben in jeder Leistungsklasse. 
Und die gibt es ja. Es besteht also kein Grund schlechte Multi Rail Netzteile oder Single Rail Netzteile zu kaufen.

Und Single Rail Netzteile über 60 Ampere kannst du gar nicht mehr vollständig absichern. Denn beim Single Rail besteht bzw. muss die Möglichkeit bestehen die gesamte Leistung über einen einzigen Anschluss abrufen zu können.
Die 60 Ampere oder mehr muss immer reingepowert werden denn vorher darf das Netzteil ja nicht abschalten.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und schon zeigt sich dass du absolut nichts verstanden hast.
> Wir wollen vernünftige Multi Rail Netzteile haben in jeder Leistungsklasse.
> Und die gibt es ja. Es besteht also kein Grund schlechte Multi Rail Netzteile oder Single Rail Netzteile zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass du dich direkt angesprochen fühlst.


----------



## Flay (5. Juli 2014)

Wegen einer Sache wollte ich doch mal nachfragen. Bei jedem Netzteil wurde ja die Qualität der internen Komponenten bewertet, aber werden die eigentlich auch regelmäßig getestet? Es wird angenommen, dass Kondensatoren von Firma X mittelmäßig sind, von Firma Y gut, und von Firma Z ganz mies.  
Da müsste man doch eigentlich immer mal testen, das noch so stimmt, oder? Weil könnte ja sonst sein, dass sich eine Firma verbessert aber ihr wird immer und ewig vorgeworfen, dass die Kondensatoren schlecht sind, oder ne "gute" Firma fängt plötzlich an, an der Qualität zu sparen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Flay schrieb:


> Wegen einer Sache wollte ich doch mal nachfragen. Bei jedem Netzteil wurde ja die Qualität der internen Komponenten bewertet, aber werden die eigentlich auch regelmäßig getestet? Es wird angenommen, dass Kondensatoren von Firma X mittelmäßig sind, von Firma Y gut, und von Firma Z ganz mies.
> Da müsste man doch eigentlich immer mal testen, das noch so stimmt, oder? Weil könnte ja sonst sein, dass sich eine Firma verbessert aber ihr wird immer und ewig vorgeworfen, dass die Kondensatoren schlecht sind, oder ne "gute" Firma fängt plötzlich an, an der Qualität zu sparen.


 
In Deutschland fällt das mWn  in den Tätigkeitsbereich des VDE.   In anderen Ländern gibt es häufig äquivalente Organisationen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schön, dass du dich direkt angesprochen fühlst.


 
Ich fühle mich gar nicht direkt angesprochen.
Ich stelle nur völlig unsinnige Behauptungen korrekt.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juli 2014)

Threshold hat recht, es gibt in fast jedem  Bereich brauchbare Multirailgeräte und man verzichtet unnötig auf Sicherheit. Ein Mitarbeiter von CM meinte doch sogar mal das die Kosten die durch die Entwicklung von MR entstehen nicht im Kaufpreis spürbar sind da es nur wenige Cent sind. Apropo Caps, lies dir doch einfach mal Reviews zu Caps durch, die gibt es Tonnenweise und Brand aktuell auch wenn es meist nur Vergleiche sind auf z.B. BadCaps.


----------



## NickScrewball (5. Juli 2014)

Sehr cooles, aussagekräftiges Review, owohl ich das Ergebnis schon irgendwie geahnt habe.
Fettes Lob an alle Beteiligten, besonders an _chiller_ für die gelungene Aufbereitung!
Danke und weiter so!


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Threshold hat recht, es gibt in fast jedem  Bereich brauchbare Multirailgeräte und man verzichtet unnötig auf Sicherheit. Ein Mitarbeiter von CM meinte doch sogar mal das die Kosten die durch die Entwicklung von MR entstehen nicht im Kaufpreis spürbar sind da es nur wenige Cent sind. Apropo Caps, lies dir doch einfach mal Reviews zu Caps durch, die gibt es Tonnenweise und Brand aktuell auch wenn es meist nur Vergleiche sind auf z.B. BadCaps.


 
Cooler Master hat mal gesagt dass sie Multi Rail eigentlich besser finden aber Single Rail verkaufen weils preiswerter ist und die Kunden das überwiegend so wollen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cooler Master hat mal gesagt dass sie Multi Rail eigentlich besser finden aber Single Rail verkaufen weils preiswerter ist und die Kunden das überwiegend so wollen.


 
Also letzteres wollen wir mal nicht hoffen,  sonst hat das Forum noch viel zu tun  

Die Mehrkosten bei der Produktion werden für MR  natürlich sehr gering sein,  weil die gesamten Produktionskosten sehr gering sind (wie immer,  wenn man sie ins Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis setzt). 


Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir bei kleinen PCs nach wie vor relativ egal ist,  ob da MR oder SR Netzteile drin verbaut sind ...  viel wichtiger ist mir eine Bestückung mit dem ganzen Angebot an Schutzschaltungen,  die fallen bei kleinen Netzteilen leider zu oft noch unvollständig aus.  

( Und wenn ein Netzteil keine zweite Persönlichkeit als Helikopter-Prototyp hat,  ist das auch immer angenehm. )


----------



## Benie (5. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes umfangreiches und professionelles Review der hier getesteten NT chiller 

 @ chiller  
 was hälst du von diesem NT hier ?
 Läuft bei mir seit 3 ca. Jahren tadellos und hat noch keinerlei Probleme gemacht.
 Im Gegensatz zum damaligen LC-Power 550W Chinaböller, den meine alte GTX570 zum schmoren brachte


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juli 2014)

Letzteres trifft zu, ersteres wurde bestätigt das das nicht der Fall ist, die Kunden wollen SR.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Juli 2014)

Ich will MR. Hab im alten PC ein 4 jähriges SR 800w NT verbaut  werkelt einwandfrei. Cooler Master
Gutes Review und hat mich etwas geschockt. Und mutig, dass du deine Hardware aufs Spiel setzt.
Ich sag auch immer allen am NT nie zu sparen. Wers tut oder dann doch auf unwissend spielt ist selber Schuld weil das Risiko eines Schadens steigt.



PrOXiMATEHD schrieb:


> Tolle Review
> Eine Schutzschaltung hat das Xilence dann aber doch: Eine Selbstzerstörung, sodass niemand auf die Idee kommt das weiterhin zu benutzen



Stimmt ja auch. Eine Zerstörungsschaltung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2014)

Echt richtig geiler Test _chiller_ 
Zum Thema MR/SR kann ich nur sagen Seasonic FTW, die verkaufen Multi Rails als Single Rail und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Cosmas (6. Juli 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> @BertB: Um etwas Licht auf die Einseitigkeit mancher (mancher !) hier zu werfen:
> 
> Aber so weit weg muss man nicht suchen, @Cosmas :
> 
> Die ewige Diskussion über den Sinn und Unsinn von Singe-Rail-Netzteilen! - Ein Kommentar von Marco Albert



und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?

das du meinen beitrag nich verstanden hast, 
mich anhand meiner kaufentscheidung in ieine schublade stecken willst, 

lesen und verstehen...ich bewerte für mich einzig nach qualität (und evtl bevorzugter marke) und MS-Tech sowie einige andere, haben für mich nichts mit qualität zu tun und ich werde jedem von solchem müll abraten.

danke.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juli 2014)

Benie schrieb:


> Sehr schönes umfangreiches und professionelles Review der hier getesteten NT chiller
> 
> @ chiller
> was hälst du von diesem NT hier ?
> ...



Ein ähnliches Superflower geht nicht ohne Kritik durch den PCGH-Test der Printausgabe 08/2014.

Sollte dein LC-Power das selbe sein, wie in meiner Signatur, dann frage ich mich, was du angestellt hast, um das kaputt zu bekommen.
Meins muß zu längeren Testzwecken, auch mit einer Dual-GPU, alias HD5790 herhalten und hat dabei mindestens 85-90% Lasttests hinter sich, auch schon ettliche 100%ige. Es funktioniert immer noch.

Kann natürlich auch sein, das du eine andere Revision, oder ein gänzlich anderes Model erworben hast.

Der ganze Kram verschwindet für Testzwecke, auch noch zeitweilig in speziellen selbst gefertigten HTPC-Gehäusen und darin anfangs unter sehr ungünstigen Belüftungsbedingungen, bis sich durch optimieren der vorhandenen Gehäuseöffnungen, die gewünschten Temperaturen unter Volllastszenarien erreichen lassen.(als grundsätzliche Auslegung, für solche sommerlichen Umgebungstemperaturen, wie gerade Heute vorhanden sind, 28°C RT)
In absehbarer Zeit, sollte auch noch verbrauchstärkere Hardware zum Einsatz kommen, z.B. einen FX9590+R9 290X (R9 eventuell mit Werks-OC) versorge ich aber damit garantiert nicht mehr, denn das brauche ich noch solange es fehlerfrei funktioniert, also übernimmt das dann ein stärkeres NT eines anderen Herstellers, wahrscheinlich ein aktuelles SF Leadex 80Plus ab 1000W.
Wenn diese Hardware befriedigend kühl gehalten werden kann (es werden bei mir grundsätzlich keine OC-Maßnahmen eingeplant, oder ausgeführt, oder dahin gehend ausgelegt) geht's auch für jede restliche Non-OC-Hardware!
Da sich absehbar immer mehr der effizienteren Hardware in den PC's ansiedelt, bin ich dadurch definitiv auf der sicheren Seite.

Mal eine Frage am Rande.
Ich habe noch nirgends was gefunden, wie hoch der Maximalwert sein kann, bis die Schaltschwelle der Eingangsüberspannungsschutzschaltung anspricht und wer hat das mal ausprobiert, oder gemessen? (nicht unfreiwillig)


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Juli 2014)

Ich wurde übrigens mittlerweile von Xilence kontaktiert. Die sind natürlich nicht grade glücklich über dieses Review, was ich natürlich nachvollziehen kann. Ich wurde daher gebeten ein Statement seitens Xilence zu veröffentlichen, dieser Bitte möchte ich natürlich gerne nachkommen 



> Das im Forum der PC Games Hardware getestete Xilence-Netzteil Redwing 350W ist bereits seit einigen Jahren auf dem Markt. Nach der Übernahme durch die Listan GmbH & Co KG hat sich das Unternehmen neu aufgestellt und wird in Kürze die erste neue Netzteil-Serie präsentieren.
> 
> Hintergrund: Die Firma Listan GmbH & Co. KG, unter anderem Inhaber der Marke be quiet!, hat die Rechte an der gesamten Marke Xilence übernommen und hat dazu die Tochtergesellschaft Xilence GmbH gegründet. Bei der Qualitätskontrolle, zum Beispiel vor dem Versand aus Asien oder beim Eintreffen der Ware, werden die Prozesse und Standards von be quiet! eingeführt.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juli 2014)

> Sehr schönes umfangreiches und professionelles Review der hier getesteten NT chiller
> 
> @ chiller
> was hälst du von diesem NT hier ?
> ...




Ist ein geiles NT, dicke Chemicons, super Plattform, gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern, außer das es nur einer Rail hat und keine OTP, MOV fehlt auch, aber man macht normal ja seinen Rechner bei Gewitter aus, kannste noch 2 Jahre weiter ohne Probleme laufen lasse, sofern dir die Nachteile von Singelrail im Fall der Fälle bewusst sind.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich wurde übrigens mittlerweile von Xilence kontaktiert. Die sind natürlich nicht grade glücklich über dieses Review, was ich natürlich nachvollziehen kann. Ich wurde daher gebeten ein Statement seitens Xilence zu veröffentlichen, dieser Bitte möchte ich natürlich gerne nachkommen


 
Schöner Text.
Den sie sich übrigens hätten komplett sparen können.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juli 2014)

Chiller wird zum Feind Nr. 1 ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Das Xilence ist Schrott.
Ist ja nichts Neues.
Sollten denen auch bekannt sein.
Dass sie inzwischen unter dem Dach von Listan gerutscht sind ändert ja nichts daran dass diese Serie totaler Schrott ist.
Was neue Modelle angeht muss man schauen was bei raus kommt.


----------



## Cosmas (7. Juli 2014)

naja einige halten beQuiet! ja auch für "billig" den eindruck habe ich allerdings nicht, 
ich kenne einige die sich ein netzteil von denen, auch wegen der teils günstigen preise, aber auch wegen kabelmanagement und co, gekauft und eingebaut haben, 
teils sogar auf meine empfehlung hin und teils hab ich deren kisten auch selbst zusammengebaut....

bisher gabs da keine ausfälle oder klagen und da hängen teils auch ziemlich hungrige dinger dran, 
von daher sollte das niveau, auch Xilence zugute kommen und man wird dann die neue serie, die wohl zu beQuiet! recht baugleich sein wird, neu bewerten müssen. 

aber bis dahin...müssen sie mit dem urteil leben, das hat man sich ja auch nicht aus den fingern gesogen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Cosmas schrieb:


> naja einige halten beQuiet! ja auch für "billig" den eindruck habe ich allerdings nicht,


 
Es geht nie um den Hersteller sondern immer ums Modell.
BeQuiet hat auch Menge Schrott in den Reihen gehabt und haben es noch.
Xilence hat halt eine Menge Schrott und nur wenig brauchbare Teile.
Der Schrott überwiegt hier und sorgt für das miese Image.
Was unter dem Dach von Listan nun kommt muss sich zeigen. Aber High End erwarte ich nicht. Ist sicher auch nicht das Ziel.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich wurde übrigens mittlerweile von Xilence kontaktiert. Die sind natürlich nicht grade glücklich über dieses Review, was ich natürlich nachvollziehen kann. Ich wurde daher gebeten ein Statement seitens Xilence zu veröffentlichen, dieser Bitte möchte ich natürlich gerne nachkommen



Naja ist doch nicht schlecht. Wenn sie sich aber auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und ihren Namen gerne reingewaschen haben wollen und obentrein stolz auf die neue NetzteilSerie sind, dann können sie dir doch ein Netzteil der neuen Serie zum Testen schicken ... Oder ??? 

Sollte doch kein Problem sein, wenn du neue NetzteilReihe jaa sooo viel besser werden soll


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2014)

Besser ist ja nicht schwer, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ein aufgehübschtes E8 zum guten Preis, oder so was ähnlich.


----------



## 00Schafskopf (17. Juli 2014)

gutes review, nur schade dass beim xilence mal wieder irgendwo falsch abgeschrieben wurde. die redwing series ist so ein fall, wo das ständig passiert. dafür lässt sich aber auch nachvollziehen, wie das wohl zu stande kam: es gibt oder gab bei topower nämlich irgendwo versteckt auf der homepage bilder der elektronik einer ominösen "e-series". diese sah genau so aus wie diverse inter-tech-netzteile oder auch das xilence r3 420.

nun hatte topower zu diesem zeitpunkt allerdings gar keine eigene fabrik mehr, weshalb dann andyson als oem vermutet wurde. bei denen kauft topower auch manchmal.

tatsächlich stammt das xilence redwing r3 mit 420 watt von huizhou xin hui yuan (xhy-power). das ließ sich nachvollziehen, weil die bei einer variante ihren namen auf die platine geschrieben hatten.

was das mit dem hier getesteten 350w-modell zu tun hat? genau: nüscht. dieses stammt nämlich weder von xhy-power noch von andyson oder topower, auch nicht von hec, sirtec oder casing macron (wo xilence auch einkauft bzw. eingekauft hat), sondern von einem anderen, mir unbekannten oem...


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Xilence Redwing habe ich mich zuerst an diese Liste gehalten:
Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014 - Über Hersteller, Designer und Etikettenkleber
Dort wurde mir Topower angegeben. Als ich dann nach der Bezeichnung des Lüfters gesucht habe, bin ich auf chinesischen Reviewseiten wieder raus gekommen, die ähnliche Netzteile mit einer technisch identischen Basis getestet haben. Dort fiel ebenfalls der Name Topower, weswegen ich davon ausgehe, dass es sich hierbei wirklich um diesen OEM handelt. Auf der Platine sind selbst aber keine Hinweise zu finden.


----------



## 00Schafskopf (17. Juli 2014)

doppelt, sry


----------



## 00Schafskopf (17. Juli 2014)

gute idee, mal den lüfter zu googlen. da finde ich auch chinesische reviews: 

http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/diy/15022381.html
http://www.expreview.com/portal.php?mod=view&aid=30950&page=22
und ein tschechisches: http://diit.cz/clanek/evolve-pulse-80-500-w-cze-p-500-plus/kvalita-provedeni-mereni

alle drei führen mich zu dem gleichen hersteller, weshalb ich mich korrigieren muss: sama ist mir nicht völlig unbekannt.

kann natürlich sein, dass diese netzteile über topower importiert wurden. aber gebaut hat die definitiv jemand anderes. topower-netzteile sehen innen ganz anders aus.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juli 2014)

Das zweite Review hab ich damals auch gefunden ^^ Naja ist nun eigentlich auch egal, die Qualität des Netzteils wird auch mit einem anderen OEM nicht besser und EOL ist es auch, wenn ich die Äußerungen von den entsprechenden Quellen richtig verstanden habe.


----------

